# Driving Uber XL but getting paid base price



## Frederick Corn (May 31, 2015)

I'm driving 2006 Lexus GX470 in Charlotte and I'm getting paid only $1.10 per mile. Is this correct?????


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Frederick Corn said:


> I'm driving 2006 Lexus GX470 in Charlotte and I'm getting paid only $1.10 per mile. Is this correct?????


Do you have 6 seatbelts or more?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

That thing is a gas guzzler. 

Not sure of your market, but email them and ask to be put on xl only account. And for the love of God, do not accept regular non surge x pings.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Frederick Corn said:


> I'm driving 2006 Lexus GX470 in Charlotte and I'm getting paid only $1.10 per mile. Is this correct?????


I have no idea where you are getting $1.10 per mile, are you talking gross or net. Rates in Charlotte are $1.00 (.80 net) for X, $1.50 (1.08 net) for XL.
When the call comes in it says whether it's X or XL (also on your statement or the info tab of the driver app once you accept it).


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Frederick Corn said:


> I'm driving 2006 Lexus GX470 in Charlotte and I'm getting paid only $1.10 per mile. Is this correct?????


Maybe you're taking UberX calls also? I have two profiles for my Town & Country, UberX only and UberXL only. This way I can filter and accept XL pings only, and switch to X when it surges above 2x.


----------



## Frederick Corn (May 31, 2015)

How do you do that ???


----------



## Frederick Corn (May 31, 2015)

LUXYRIDE said:


> Do you have 6 seatbelts or more?


Yes. I have 3rd row seating.


----------



## Frederick Corn (May 31, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have no idea where you are getting $1.10 per mile, are you talking gross or net. Rates in Charlotte are $1.00 (.80 net) for X, $1.50 (1.08 net) for XL.
> When the call comes in it says whether it's X or XL (also on your statement or the info tab of the driver app once you accept it).


That's where I'm getting my info. 
Under the waybill tab

*Driver Name:* FREDERICK CORN
*TCP #:* Unknown
*Drivers License #:* 008
*License Plate:* South Carolina 8442FH
*Time:* 06/01/15 15:53:44 EDT
*Rate:* $1.10 Base fare +$0.16 per minute plus $1.00 per mile


----------



## Frederick Corn (May 31, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have no idea where you are getting $1.10 per mile, are you talking gross or net. Rates in Charlotte are $1.00 (.80 net) for X, $1.50 (1.08 net) for XL.
> When the call comes in it says whether it's X or XL (also on your statement or the info tab of the driver app once you accept it).


*Driver Name:* FREDERICK CORN 
*TCP #:* Unknown

*Time:* 06/01/15 15:53:44 EDT
*Rate:* $1.10 Base fare +$0.16 per minute plus $1.00 per mile


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

So it's $1.00 per mile, that's an X ride. When you go to log into the app, do you have a button to "select a different vehicle"? If so, see if there's one with your plate number that says noX, that will give you XL only. Otherwise write in and ask them to set up an XL only profile for you.

Just a suggestion, don't post personal info here. If you make a derogatory comment about Uber, it's grounds for deactivation.


----------



## Frederick Corn (May 31, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> So it's $1.00 per mile, that's an X ride. When you go to log into the app, do you have a button to "select a different vehicle"? If so, see if there's one with your plate number that says noX, that will give you XL only. Otherwise write in and ask them to set up an XL only profile for you.
> 
> Just a suggestion, don't post personal info here. If you make a derogatory comment about Uber, it's grounds for deactivation.


I do have tab for select different vehicle but no "noX". I'll email support right now

Thanks for your help


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

When you click on select different vehicle, it should show 2 vehicles listed . The top one of you select will give you x or xl rides . The other one should say xl at the end and that will give you xl rides only. Stay on that one , unless you see x surgjng then switch over to accept either


----------



## Frederick Corn (May 31, 2015)

Ubermanpt said:


> When you click on select different vehicle, it should show 2 vehicles listed . The top one of you select will give you x or xl rides . The other one should say xl at the end and that will give you xl rides only. Stay on that one , unless you see x surgjng then switch over to accept either


I sent an email to support to ask to set up an XL vehicle and was reply was there are not enough drivers in the CLT area so they can't set it up for me.

Can you have them set up parameters that I only want to be called for airport runs ?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Frederick Corn said:


> I sent an email to support to ask to set up an XL vehicle and was reply was there are not enough drivers in the CLT area so they can't set it up for me.
> 
> Can you have them set up parameters that I only want to be called for airport runs ?
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Knew that was coming now you're on their down list for asking, your market is low so you get whatever they have. If you want airport then you will have to stay close to it and get some cards and asked him to prearrange trips back-and-forth and keep it in a log, that cars almost ten years old, what's the miles on it? You must live close to Gastonia in the SC, anything there or do they even have Internet lol jk


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

corn?


----------



## The_Nerd (Jan 7, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> corn?


No thanks, I'm good...


----------

